# Come allenare una squadra di calcio?



## Colle Der Fomento (6 Maggio 2013)

Ciao ragazzi, il prossimo anno allenerò una squadra di 15enni che disputeranno il campionato FIGC provinciale.
La squadra mi sembra messa molto bene davanti (li ho visti giocare un paio di volte) ma è dietro in difesa che mi preoccupa.
Vorrei innanzitutto provare un 4-4-2 in linea classico in modo da creare una squadra compatta, corta e trasmettere la cultura che il pallone non deve mai essere buttato ma giocato, insegnare la trappola del fuorigioco e la diagonale a centrocampo e in difesa.

PRESSING ARRIGO SACCHI.mpg - YouTube

Applicherò in maniera maniacale i movimenti di questo video fino a che non saranno automatici.

Consigli? Precisazioni? 
Grazie.

Sono dell'idea che il miglior allenatore è quello che fa meno danni, quindi non voglio stravolgere la vita a questi ragazzi.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Sono dell'idea che il miglior allenatore è quello che fa meno danni



Esattamente. Di conseguenza, se inizi a bombardare di tattica dei ragazzini che vogliono solo giocare al calcio per divertirsi (non sono in Serie A) rischi di farne molti!

Falli divertire. Falli lavorare col pallone, non stressarli. Lavora più sul lato psicologico, sulle motivazioni, sul gruppo, sull'essere squadra. Non ingabbiarli!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Falli divertire. Falli lavorare col pallone, non stressarli. Lavora più sul lato psicologico, sulle motivazioni, sul gruppo, sull'essere squadra. Non ingabbiarli!



giustissimo...io ho avuto per 10 sempre lo stesso Mister che ci insegnava sempre la tecnica e poca tattica ed eravamo tra i più forti della Città 
l'anno dopo è venuto un altro mister che ha distrutto tutto mettendoci in testa dei schemi inutili


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (6 Maggio 2013)

Grazie. Altri opinioni, consigli?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2013)

Misura. Non esagerare in niente e falli lavorare tanto col pallone.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Maggio 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Grazie. Altri opinioni, consigli?



Si, da allenatore a allenatore
segui scrupolosamente i consigli di Admin e cekko e lascia perdere Sacchi almeno sinche non vai ad allenare il Parma, e ricorda che una buona fetta dei problemi attuali del calcio italiano è merito di Sacchi anche indirettamente con tutti quelli che hanno cercato di scimmiottarlo


----------



## BB7 (6 Maggio 2013)

Per esperienza personale come giocatore ti posso dire che gli allenamenti più utili sono quelli col pallone sopratutto in età cosi giovane. Fai esercizi come il torello che affinano sia la tecnica che la reattività, poi per lo stesso motivo fai partitelle a campo piccolo. Un mio mister ci faceva giocare su un quadrato molto piccolo senza porte 2 squadre e bisognava fare possesso palla, poi quando fischiava bisognava giocarla massimo 2 tocchi, quando fischiava di nuovo solo di prima ecc.... Oltre a quello come già detto da altri ti consiglio di lasciar stare strani schemi o gioco stile barcellona piuttosto insegna qualcosa di semplice ma efficace come ad esempio dalla difesa passarla al centrocampista che poi lancia lungo sulle fasce... poi il resto se sono bravi lascialo fare a loro xD


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Maggio 2013)

Rispondendo più approfonditatamente 
la tattica di squadra e gli schemi su ragazzini di 15 anni sono ancora inutili, fai giusto l'indispensabile ovviamente sfruttandoo le caratteristiche dei ragazzi più dotati invece e il momento di lavorare molto sui movimenti individuali, cioe insegnare la marcatura e le varie astuzie ai difensori e i movimenti in area compresi i tagli agli attaccanti e direi che è ora di lavorare molto sulla intensità, a quell'età tendono ancora a essere molto statici quando non in possesso di palla


----------



## danyaj87 (6 Maggio 2013)

Devono imparare la tecnica ed i movimenti base, meglio due ore fatte a fare cross, che farli correre come cavalli e studiare tattica. ALtrimenti crescono degli abate!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2013)

Sottoscrivo il post di BB7, però qualcosa stile Barcellona glielo farei fare. Cercherei, io, di trasmettergli soltanto l'idea di non dover mai buttare via la palla(in questo senso stile Barcellona, non sterile tiki-taka), cioè passarla sempre e a chiunque, purché non la si getti alle ortiche.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Maggio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Per esperienza personale come giocatore ti posso dire che gli allenamenti più utili sono quelli col pallone sopratutto in età cosi giovane. Fai esercizi come il torello che affinano sia la tecnica che la reattività, poi per lo stesso motivo fai partitelle a campo piccolo. Un mio mister ci faceva giocare su un quadrato molto piccolo senza porte 2 squadre e bisognava fare possesso palla, poi quando fischiava bisognava giocarla massimo 2 tocchi, quando fischiava di nuovo solo di prima ecc.... Oltre a quello come già detto da altri ti consiglio di lasciar stare strani schemi o gioco stile barcellona piuttosto insegna qualcosa di semplice ma efficace come ad esempio dalla difesa passarla al centrocampista che poi lancia lungo sulle fasce... poi il resto se sono bravi lascialo fare a loro xD



Quello che hai detto è tutta bibbia, un altro esercizio molto utile e farli giocare con le mani in un campo a 7 o a 5 con la possibilita in possesso di palla di fare solo un passo e poi l'ubbligo di passarla, con la possibilità di fare gol solo di testa, serve per imparare i movimenti senza palla e acquisire abitudine al passaggio veloce specie per i più lenti nelle decisioni di gioco


----------



## esjie (6 Maggio 2013)

CALZETTI & MARIUCCI

Cercherei di acculturarmi nella migliore maniera possibile quest'estate.
Pianifica per bene la stagione, poni degli obiettivi didattici/tecnici/tattici ogni tot settimane o mesi, poi passi allo step successivo...senza essere rigido ovviamente.
Se sono Allievi cmq è bene che inizino a lavorare anche un po' seriamente, devono sapere dove e come muoversi, e devono anche fare un po' di lavoro fisico a parte, quindi non solo "l'importante è che si divertano". La diagonale in teoria dovrebbero già averla fatta, il fuorigioco anche, cmq sempre meglio ripassare.


----------



## iceman. (8 Maggio 2013)

E soprattutto se c'e' qualche ragazzo che tifa milan digli di scordarsi tutto perche' non dovete giocare a rugby.
Scherzo, fossi in te curerei anche schemi su calci piazzati..


----------



## Liuke (9 Maggio 2013)

5-5-5 e tutti a casa


----------



## pennyhill (10 Maggio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si, da allenatore a allenatore
> segui scrupolosamente i consigli di Admin e cekko e lascia perdere Sacchi almeno sinche non vai ad allenare il Parma, e ricorda che una buona fetta dei problemi attuali del calcio italiano è merito di Sacchi anche indirettamente con tutti quelli che hanno cercato di scimmiottarlo





> Il sacchismo, inteso come scimmiottamento delle teorie di Sacchi anche a livello giovanile, ha provocato danni enormi perche' ai ragazzini si insegnano le sovrapposizioni e le diagonali, ma non gli stop di petto.



Gianni Rivera. 

Come non condividere?



> "Sono 40 anni che insegno sempre le stesse cose: stop, conduzione della palla, tiro di collo o esterno, controllo di piatto o suola, e così via. Purtroppo da qualche tempo in Italia ci siamo dimenticati di questi fondamentali.



Mino Favini


Porto due episodi che mi sono capitati proprio negli ultimi giorni, il primo ad un torneo di bambini del 2002-2003: un tecnico in panchina ha sgridato pesantemente un bambino, reo di portare troppo palla, se uno non porta palla e tenta la giocata a 9 anni, quando lo deve fare? 

Ancora più da mani nei capelli, vedere un mister che urla e dice a un bambino di 6 anni di tagliare o di accorciare, ma per carità! 

Detto questo, concordo sul fatto che l’aspetto tecnico debba essere sempre in primo piano anche per dei 15enni, ma se si parla di ragazzi di 15-16 anni, come nel caso che vedrà impegnato Colle Der Fomento, non va comunque dimenticata la parte tattica, perché in certe realtà a quell'età sei a poco dal debutto nel _calcio dei grandi_.


----------



## Ale (10 Maggio 2013)

guarda cosa fa allegri, e fai esattamente l'opposto


----------



## tequilad (20 Maggio 2013)

Spero tu stia scherzando riguardo ciò che hai scritto. 
Tu pensi che applicando in modo maniacale dei movimenti in ragazzini di 15 anni poco dotati (fanno campionati provinciali) con 2 allenamenti a settimana da 1 ora e 30 riuscirai ad ottenere qualcosa.
Per esperienza personale che ho maturato in più di 10 anni da allenatore dei settori giovanili anche di squadre professioniste posso dirti :

1- Non sprecare troppo tempo con la tattica
2- Fai esercizi sempre differenti e stimolanti (evita esercizi di Sacchi che li faceva con professionisti che erano pagati per ANNOIARSI)
3- Non pensare ai moduli, pensa a migliorare la tecnica dei ragazzi che alleni e a velocizzarne il pensiero con esercizi psico-cinetici
4- Se hai un'idea seguila a prescindere da ciò che ti diranno. Non potrai mai avere tutti i genitori/dirigenti/ragazzi dalla tua parte quindi cerca di essere coerente solo con te stesso
5- Chiedi a chi ha più esperienza ed evita sul serio di guardare Youtube, è come se un docente universitario facesse la lezione di chimica in base ai video virali visti su FB, tu stai lavorando con il futuro di quei ragazzi e con la loro salute (allenamenti fatti male la compromettono, soprattutto a quell'età). Evita di inventarti cose che non hai mai visto e non sai...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo il post di BB7, però qualcosa stile Barcellona glielo farei fare. Cercherei, io, di trasmettergli soltanto l'idea di non dover mai buttare via la palla(in questo senso stile Barcellona, non sterile tiki-taka), cioè passarla sempre e a chiunque, purché non la si getti alle ortiche.



Prima di fare cose di questo tipo devi essere sicuro al 100% che i tuoi giocatori sappiano:

- Ricevere palla
- Controllare la palla
- Orientare il corpo correttamente al momento della ricezione
- Passare la palla

Altrimenti è tempo perso.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Maggio 2013)

Da allenatore io ti dico questo:
Credo che la disciplina e l'impegno siano le cose più importanti a 15 anni.
Metti poche regole all'inizio, non ammettere ritardi, giustificazioni e bestemmie. Sii severo ma carismatico, e soprattutto fai credere in loro stessi. Esercizi, tecnica, tattica..poi viene tutto. A 15 anni se giocano ancora in un campionato provinciale vuol dire che non avranno mai speranze di diventare professionisti (almeno 999 su 1000) e questi..hanno bisogno di fiducia.
Se riesci a trasmettere la tua passione riuscirai a fare piacere anche lo stesso esercizio ripetuto un milione di volte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Prima di fare cose di questo tipo devi essere sicuro al 100% che i tuoi giocatori sappiano:
> 
> - Ricevere palla
> - Controllare la palla
> ...


Ovviamente, poi starà a Colle capire se la squadra è dotata tecnicamente o è un'accozzaglia di mini Traoré


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Maggio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Spero tu stia scherzando riguardo ciò che hai scritto.
> Tu pensi che applicando in modo maniacale dei movimenti in ragazzini di 15 anni poco dotati (fanno campionati provinciali) con 2 allenamenti a settimana da 1 ora e 30 riuscirai ad ottenere qualcosa.
> Per esperienza personale che ho maturato in più di 10 anni da allenatore dei settori giovanili anche di squadre professioniste posso dirti :
> 
> ...





Sicuramente ne sai più di tutti messi insieme qui in mezzo e ciò che hai scritto è largamente condivisibile, però a 15 dovresti iniziare a fare alcuni movimenti...non sono bambini di 9 anni....


----------



## tequilad (21 Maggio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ne sai più di tutti messi insieme qui in mezzo e ciò che hai scritto è largamente condivisibile, però a 15 dovresti iniziare a fare alcuni movimenti...non sono bambini di 9 anni....



Si ma qui si parla di ripetizione ossessiva di movimenti di difesa fatti da Sacchi con alcuni tra i giocatori più forti della storia del calcio...dai...


----------



## danyaj87 (22 Maggio 2013)

Sono d'accordo soprattutto sulla parte del controllo di palla e della velocità di pensiero, la palla in un campo da calcio deve "volare a terra" più sapranno far muovere il pallone bene, più gol potranno fare. Senza poi andare lontanto puoi chiedere di assistere a qualche allenamento di giovanili di squadre non avversarie, o anche, per cultura personale di squadre di serie D o buon livello di Eccellenza. Qualche allenatore buono lo si trova in quei campionati.


----------

